# The Age Old Debate



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Okay maybe not age old but at least since the 80's. We asked this question on the podcast.

*Is Die Hard a Christmas movie?*


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

HELL YES!!!!!!! :devil: It has something for everyone. Christmas trees, Christmas song, Christmas wrapping, guns, killing, explosions, helicopters, bad guys, good guys. Hell, it even has a love interest for the women folk. Even the news media comes off looking bad. It's the feel good movie of the year. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> HELL YES!!!!!!! :devil: It has something for everyone. Christmas trees, Christmas song, Christmas wrapping, guns, killing, explosions, helicopters, bad guys, good guys. Hell, it even has a love interest for the women folk. Even the news media comes off looking bad. It's the feel good movie of the year. :tango_face_grin:


I swear, I have only one Prepperforums account. This isn't me.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

I've never seen "Die Hard."


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Annie said:


> I've never seen "Die Hard."


:vs_shocked:


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Prepared One said:


> :vs_shocked:


I guess I'll have to put it on my must watch list.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Annie said:


> I've never seen "Die Hard."


Remedy this. Remedy this immediately!!!:vs_shocked:


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

stevekozak said:


> Remedy this. Remedy this immediately!!!:vs_shocked:


Maybe later today while I'm wrapping presents. There's a whole lot of shoveling to do right now. The snow came down in buckets last night.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Sasquatch said:


> Okay maybe not age old but at least since the 80's. We asked this question on the podcast.
> 
> *Is Die Hard a Christmas movie?*
> 
> View attachment 110067


Hell Yeah, Die Hard is a Christmas Movie! And furthermore...









Side note; both our Daughter In Laws had never seen Die Hard until they married into the Slippy Family! We just watched Die Hard with New Daughter In Law last weekend, it was her first time and she actually liked the movie very much! C'mon @Annie


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Allow me to set the stage for a Slippy Christmas Movie event;

Slippy, Knee Deep in a bottle of bourbon, settled into the Love Seat with Mrs Slippy, who nursing the same glass of wine from 3 hours ago, a fire crackling in the fireplace!

Son1, non drinker, open carrying a Glock 17 with a Trijicon RMR sight, ankle carrying a Glock 43 with a nearby pack back containing his AR Pistol and for some dang reason, about 200 feet of climbing rope with caribiners and the whole rig. He is our enforcer should we need one...His wife, DIL1 also a non drinker, sitting back giggling at everyone and generally being sweet.

Son2, on his 15th or 16th Bud Light, cracking jokes and cussing like the love child of Eddie Murphy and Richard Pryor is sitting on the floor and his wife DIL2 is curled up on MY CHAIR in a fleece blanket at the ready to agree with ANYTHING I SAY and acting as my personal bartender! (She's a major suck up to me, but is funny as hell doing it! The is also known as "Dad's Favorite!) At this point she may have ditched her wine glass and is drinking straight from the bottle! 

Supporting cast of characters are; 2 Cattle Dogs and 2 Yorkies! Its generally mayhem...

...BUT, once we put on Die Hard, the whole room goes quiet!

Merry Christmas and Yippee Kayay [email protected]@@@@@@!


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Annie said:


> I guess I'll have to put it on my must watch list.


It has been out for 32 years! Don't rush anything.:vs_laugh:


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Slippy said:


> Allow me to set the stage for a Slippy Christmas Movie event;
> 
> Slippy, Knee Deep in a bottle of bourbon, settled into the Love Seat with Mrs Slippy, who nursing the same glass of wine from 3 hours ago, a fire crackling in the fireplace!
> 
> ...


Thank you thank you thank you for posting that! Shazam!!

And just like that, those of us who can no longer recreate our family Die Hard watching moments remember the joy of what was. Your a swell fella, Sir Slippy. I'm glad you're in my life.


----------



## Michael_Js (Dec 4, 2013)

Wow! i thought this thread was titled: The Old Age Debate - that's why I entered it! :tango_face_wink:

Of course it's a Christmas Movie!!!

Peace,
Michael J.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> It has been out for 32 years! Don't rush anything.:vs_laugh:


32 years! I never thought about that. Suddenly, I am feeling very old. :tango_face_wink:


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Annie said:


> I've never seen "Die Hard."


Me either.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

paulag1955 said:


> Me either.


We should do a movie night.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

paulag1955 said:


> Me either.


Only the greatest Christmas movie ever made! :vs_bananasplit:


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> Okay maybe not age old but at least since the 80's. We asked this question on the podcast.
> 
> *Is Die Hard a Christmas movie?*
> 
> View attachment 110067


Never saw the movie. Sorry. I quit watching TV when the wise cracking black chillins took over the sitcoms while Dan Blather an Babawa Wa waw started trying to pose as journalists in the 70s. Yall shouldnt watch that crap either.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Definitely a Christmas movie.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Okay I just finished watching it. Awesome movie!

"Is it a Christmas movie?", you ask. "Does it evoke glad tidings of peace and joy?", I ask.

Well, no. But I think I'd call it a holiday movie nonetheless.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Annie said:


> Okay I just finished watching it. Awesome movie!
> 
> "Is it a Christmas movie?", you ask. "Does it evoke glad tidings of peace and joy?", I ask.
> 
> Well, no. But I think I'd call it a holiday movie nonetheless.


I respectfully disagree.

Just like the birth of Christ - there was trouble in the beginning, a lot of trouble all along, and it had a real good ending!!

Don't you think? :vs_sun:


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

MountainGirl said:


> I respectfully disagree.
> 
> Just like the birth of Christ - there was trouble in the beginning, a lot of trouble all along, and it had a real good ending!!
> 
> Don't you think? :vs_sun:


Well okay...maybe it does resemble part of the Christmas story. I'm thinking the Slaughter of the Innocents, only here it's the slaughter of the bad guys.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Annie said:


> Well okay...maybe it does resemble part of the Christmas story. I'm thinking the Slaughter of the Innocents, only here it's the slaughter of the bad guys.


Did someone mention slaughtering bad guys in Christmas? I'm in!

And while we're at it, here at Slippy Pikes, we are offerring a 3 for 1 Christmas Die Hard Special! The Hans Grueber and German Twins special as we like to call it! :vs_laugh:


----------

